# Hechtfischen in Norwegen



## Globetrotter (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

bin ein neues Mitglied im Anglerforum und gebe mal gleich einen Reisebericht ab. 

Nach mehrmaligen Hechttrips nach Irland und stetig kleineren Fängen ging´s letztes Jahr nach Norwegen.Die Berichte in den Anglerzeitungen machten grosse Hoffnung auf "Hecht satt". #: Also bevor der falsche Verdacht aufkommt wir sind "Catch and Release"Fans.#6 
Wir buchten über einen Anbieter unser Haus direkt am Tyrifjord.Drei sehr schöne Greenboats waren auch dabei.Anfang Mai gings mit Ryan Air von Hahn aus nach Oslo/Torp.Doch o Schreck als im Flieger die Wetterdurchsage kam ,stockte uns der Atem.*SCHNEE #q in Oslo.*Wir sahen uns schon dick verpackt und ohne Hecht im Boot sitzen.
Vom Flughafen gings mit dem Grossraumtaxi weiter(wir waren übrigens 6 Leute)zum Einkaufen und nach ca.2 Stunden waren wir an unserem Domizil.
Nach Einweisung und betanken fuhren wir am späten Nachmittag die ersten Hotspots an.Gegen Abend hatten wir dann mit unserem Boot bereits 13 Hechte gefangen.

Trotz dieses Anfangserfolges mussten die Hechte schwer erarbeitet werden.Erst durch extrem langsames Führen der Gummifische,Paddles und Wobbler gelangen uns in den weiteren Tagen gute Fänge.
Nach 8 Tagen hatten wir so ca.80-100 Hechte gefangen die bis auf 3 Stück alle wohlbehalten zurückgesetzt wurden.

Norwegen als Hechtland ist ok.,allerdings sehen die Norweger die Hechte lieber tot als lebendig,da Sie das Wasser lieber für Ihre Seeforellen und Saiblinge nutzen möchten.


----------



## Jirko (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen in Norwegen*

hallo globetrotter #h

ein herzliches willkommen im anglerboard - wünsche dir viel spaß bei uns und mit uns.

vielen dank für deinen kurzen bericht zur hechtpirsch an den tyrifjord #6 könntest du uns noch kurz etwas zu den stückgrößen der hechte und deren gewicht sagen!? wäre toll globetrotter - vielen dank im voraus #h


----------



## Globetrotter (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen in Norwegen*

Hallo nochmal,

die Grössten lagen so bei 95 cm und ca.8kg.Ausserdem waren die Hechte wunderschön gezeichnet.Laut einer Zeitung die uns der Vermieter vorlegte war der grösste gefangene Hecht 2002 1,27m lang und 15kg schwer.Also da sind gewaltige Geräte drinne.Aber Ich muss dazu sagen der Tyrifjord ist auch extrem groß(ca.200km lang).Außer Hecht gibts auch dicke Barsche,Seeforellen ,Saiblinge und eine Weissfischart.In einem Bericht von Rute und Rolle hatten die Testangler in ein paar Tagen über 500 Hechte gefangen.Das nächste Jahr wollen wir wieder hin.Bin mal gespannt was mein Hecht Spezi wieder aufgetan hat.

Gruss an alle Angler

Globetrotter


----------



## Jirko (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen in Norwegen*

na das sind doch schonmal prächtige damen globetrotter - ein dickes petri noch nachträglich #6


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen in Norwegen*

Willkommen an Board #h 

Das ist wirklich ein sehr interessanter Bericht aus Norwegen. War mir neu das es so gute Hechtbestände in Norge gibt.

Vielen Dank dafür und viel Spaß im AB.


----------



## Globetrotter (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen in Norwegen*

ja Norge ist meiner Meinung nach der kommende Geheimtipp fürs Hechtangeln.Aber ein Wermutstropfen bleibt,die Norweger veranstalten jedes Jahr am Tyrifjord ein grosses "unser Dorf angelt"#w da wird 3 Tage nur auf Hecht gefischt.Laut Info unseres Vermieters werden da bis *1,5t Hecht* geangelt und verwertet.

Wie lang das so geht ist natürlich nur eine Frage der Zeit.:e 
Ein Anglerfreund den Ich in Kanada kennengelernt habe ist im DHC und der bekommt immer die neusten Gewässertipps aus Norwegen und da werde Ich euch auf dem laufenden halten.

Gruss Globetrotter


----------



## HUMPEN (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtfischen in Norwegen*

Schöner Bericht! Danke dafür! #v  #v 

Ich fahre nun schon seit Jahren zum Hechtfischen nach Schweden in die östlichen Schären. Norwegen kenne ich nur vom Meeresangeln her. Auch ich habe die Artikel übers Hechtfischen in Norwegen gelesen und auch mit teilweiser Begeisterung die Angebote der verschiedenen Reiseveranstalter gesehen. Ein Geheimtipp ist es nun leider nicht mehr!  :e 

Wenn sich an den Beständen nichts ändert, dann peile ich mal Hechtangeln in Norge an und bin dankbar für Deine Eindrücke. Wird aber erst 2006 möglich sein!

Das mit dem "Volksangeln" auf Hecht beunruhigt mich aber schon!


----------

